# VK200 o Choque de 10uH?



## rubenkku (Jun 6, 2011)

Tras ver varios circuitos transmisores de RF e visto que todos ellos usan algún tipo de choques de RF para aislar la RF de la componente continua, etc.

El más utilizado es el tipico VK200 que son 2 vueltas de cable por en interior de un cilindro de ferrita.

Pero en otros circuitos he visto que para la frecuencia de FM el valor indicado de un choque de RF es de 10uH que se puede calcular con la fórmula:

Valor de choque de RF (en uH) = 1000uH / Frecuencia (en MHz)

(ver foto adjunta)

Entonces mi pregunta es, es perfectamente sustituible un choque hecho con ferrita del tipo VK200 por un choque de 10uH (como el de la foto)?


----------



## rubenkku (Jun 7, 2011)

Que me dicen del choque, nadie ha experimentado en estos temas?


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Jun 7, 2011)

> es perfectamente sustituible un choque hecho con ferrita del tipo VK200 por un choque de 10uH (como el de la foto)?


No, no es perfectamente sustituible, ya que un VK200 puede varios amperes y el de la foto solo unos pocos miliamperes.

PD: luego de buscar un rato, encontré las características de los núcleos VK200, ya que no es un componente si no una "gama" de ellos. Se caracterizan por el núcleo que es un cilindro de ferrite con 6 agujeros. Adjunto la misma.
Dependiendo la cantidad de vueltas y el material del núcleo son sus características.


----------



## rubenkku (Jun 8, 2011)

Por lo visto el VK200 se bobina a mano y puede asumir distintos valores en henrios.

Una de las diferencias entre el choque verde de la foto y ese es el amperaje que soporta.

Pero quisiera saber si a efectos prácticos el choque de 10uH realiza la misma misión que el VK200 en cuanto a ofrecer gran resistencia a la RF de 100MHz, o se precisa ferrita obligatoriamente.

Estos choques de la foto se venden en las tiendas como CHOQUE y no como inductancia, que es otra cosa bien distinta.

Agradezco por antelación a aquél/llos que ofrezcan alguna aclaración, gracias


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Jun 8, 2011)

La otra diferencia es la frecuencia de auto resonancia, en el VK seguramente es mucho más alta.
Más allá de eso, ambos cumplen la misma función, son inductores.


----------



## rubenkku (Jun 8, 2011)

Gracias Black tiger por la info, ahora me siento más confiado para contruir el ampli con un 2N3553 con los choques verdes, probaré su rendimiento, potencia y ya os mandare fotos y resultados.

El caso es que en Granada, Esp me ha sido imposible conseguir ferritas de VK200, sin embargo en la tienda me ofrecieron este tipo de choques, que son como resistencias, incluso usan el mismo código de colores y hay de los mismos valores que la serie E12 normalizada de las resistencias.

Probaré la temperatura de las inductancias, por si no estuvieran soportando bien los 0,5A que mas o menos conducirán y os tendré informados.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Jun 8, 2011)

Los podes comprar por eBay:
http://cgi.ebay.com/VK200-FERRITE-W...080?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a64356d00
4 unidades x 3 U$ con flete incluido


----------



## NINOCHIP (Jun 14, 2011)

TRES DOLARES SOLO CUATRO UNIDADES ?!!!!!!!!!!!

En mercado libre ofrecian una bocha de ferrite para VK200 por $10 (poco mas de dos dolares).


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Jun 14, 2011)

El único que aparece en argentina cuesta $6 por unidad:
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-117146558-vk200-choque-de-radiofrecuencia-_JM_
Igual no creo que entreguen en Granda


----------



## NINOCHIP (Jun 14, 2011)

Black, la oferta que me referi fue hace un par de meses, el que vos mensionas no es una oferta sino una venta a precio de mercado, aunque creo que el costo por unidad es mas bajo de $6 como figura esta semana en mercado libre. 
Siempre es bueno echar un vistazo por las ofertas, invertir en componentes aunque no sepamas que joraca vamos a hacer con las partes electronicas que tanto nos desvelan.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Jun 14, 2011)

Totalmente de acuerdo Nino. Solía hacer eso. Pero en el caso de Rubén se complica por donde vive.
Pero todo tiene un límite  el espacio  Ejemplo: como estoy mudando mi viejo taller, y el espacio que dispongo ahora es poco, 40 fuentes de PC (XT, AT y ATX) fueron al tacho  Varios monitores también.... uffffff mejor que no piense porque me pongo de muuuuuuuuuuy mal humor.

Ah, e incontables teclados!


----------



## pandacba (Jun 14, 2011)

Gato te saco las tripas!!!!!  no me digas que tiraste todo eso Grrrrrrrrrrrrrr:enfadado:


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Jun 14, 2011)

Está bien, no lo digo (jijijijijijijijijiji).


----------



## pandacba (Jun 14, 2011)

jah ya tengo tripa para el embutido.......


----------



## fredd2 (Jun 23, 2011)

Hola, yo ando con algo parecido, pero tengo que hacer un choke mas chico, de 3 a 5mh para un receptor, es lo mismo hacerlo con bobinas de aire? o tiene que ser si o si con nucleo? 
Saludos


----------



## pandacba (Jun 23, 2011)

Si es al aire  ya no e un choque, por definición llevan núcleo, si lo haces al aire sera mucho más grande y su dispersión también lo sera, dependiendo de la corriente que neceistes, se compran en el mercado, van desde 1A hasta poco menos de 100mA, dependiendo el valor


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 11, 2011)

Hola a todos saludos  ! el VK200 se puede encontrar en viejos monitores de computadora , son unas varilhas de ferrita con 6 furitos e hilo de cobre estañado en los furitos .
Buena suerte en encontralos !
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 17, 2011)

Es possible sacar este choke de velhos monitores coloridos da marca LG (Look Goldstar ),generalmiente encontranse en la fuente de alimentacion.
Buena suerte !
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DavidMJ (Ago 22, 2011)

yo tengo oido que un choque de 100uH se puede hacer con 176 espiras enrolladas en madera en 1cm por 0.5cm pero de 1000 uH no tengo ni idea


----------



## DavidMJ (Sep 7, 2011)

Mira vi el otro dia un foro donde decian que un choque de 100uH se hacia con 100 espiras de alambre de cobre barnizado del 33 sobre una resistencia de 1M asi que prueba a hacer 10 espiras sobre la resistencia de 1M haber si consigues los 10uH


----------



## retrofit (Sep 7, 2011)

DavidMJ dijo:


> Mira vi el otro dia un foro donde decian que un choque de 100uH se hacia con 100 espiras de alambre de cobre barnizado del 33 sobre una resistencia de 1M asi que prueba a hacer 10 espiras sobre la resistencia de 1M haber si consigues los 10uH



Para conseguir 10uH tenemos que bobinar 86 espiras sobre un soporte de 4mm de diámetro y una longitud de 10mm, el hilo será de .1mm de diámetro.
Para conseguir 100uH en el mismo soporte necesitaríamos 273 espiras y el diámetro del hilo 0.037mm
Aclaración. Aunque en el cálculo de una bobina de una capa no interviene el grosor del hilo,
al ser un número alto de espiras, si que hay que tenerlo en cuenta para poder realizar una sola capa.
Un Choke VK200 tiene aproximadamente 5uH.

Saludos.


----------



## mcrven (Sep 7, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> *Si es al aire  ya no e un choque*, por definición llevan núcleo, si lo haces al aire sera mucho más grande y su dispersión también lo sera, dependiendo de la corriente que neceistes, se compran en el mercado, van desde 1A hasta poco menos de 100mA, dependiendo el valor



Mirá vos OSITO... Lo que nosotros (Latino parlantes) llamamos choque, como tú lo escribes, es la versión "spanglish" de CHOKE, en inglés. CHOKE se traduce correctamente como "estrangulador".
En los autos puedes leer "Choke", en una palanquita o manilla interior cuando esta función se activa manualmente y/o, la puedes leer en el catálogo de partes del mismo auto bajo la denominación "Electric Choke", cuando esta función se cumple automáticamente.
Este CHOKE estrangula la garganta principal del carburador impidiendo que fluya aire a través de él.

En RF tambien se le llama CHOKE a los ESTRANGULADORES de las señales de cualquier frecuencia, no tan solo de alta frecuencia sino también de frecuencias tan bajas como son las de 50/60 Hz. De hecho, en los amplificadores y equipos de tubos (Válvulas), de la época de los '60 y anteriores, y posteriores también, utilizábamos choques de 500 mH (milihenrios no microhenrios, µH), para 500 mA, 1A y más, en el filtro pi de la fuente de alimentación.
Un bicho parecido a un transformador blindado cuyo peso alcanzaba los 2, 3 y más KiloGramos.
En el diagrama de rubenkku dice correctamente "RF Choke" (Estrangulador de RF). Por lo cual, si calculas la XL del mismo, verás que esta es muy alta, y por ello ofrecerá una elevada R a la RF, quedando así estrangulada en ese paso. (XL = 2ΠfL)

Con núcleo o sin él y, solo dependiendo del uso que se les asigne, serán choques (CHOKES) o inductores.

Saludos:


----------



## DannyR (May 24, 2014)

Al final no se puede saber que valor de choke en uh se puede utilizar en vez de vk200? Otra pregunta, se puede reemplazar un choke que en el diagrama diga 100uh con nucleo por uno de 100uh pero de aire?


----------



## mcrven (May 24, 2014)

DannyR dijo:


> Al final no se puede saber que valor de choke en uh se puede utilizar en vez de vk200? Otra pregunta, se puede reemplazar un choke que en el diagrama diga 100uh con nucleo por uno de 100uh pero de aire?



Vaya... Retomaste el tema después de casi dos años.

En fin... Poderse remplazar sí que se puede. 100 µH son 100 µH pero, siempre tomando en cuenta que los demás requerimientos del circuito también sean cumplidos: Corriente que debe soportar, Q y ancho de banda.

Para un inductor de 100 µH, sin núcleo o al aire, como dices; según DavidJM se requieren 100 0 120 espiras de alhambre calibre 22. En un toroide o en la forma VK200 puede que se requieran solo 10 0 15 espiras.

Por otro lado, con núcleo de ferrita baja enormemente el factor Q de la bobina y esto conlleva al incremento del ancho de banda y, por ende, mejor para ser utilizada como filtro.

Para más aclaratorias, chilla de nuevo.

Saludos:


----------



## DannyR (May 25, 2014)

mcrven dijo:


> Por otro lado, con núcleo de ferrita baja enormemente el factor Q de la bobina y esto conlleva al incremento del ancho de banda y, por ende, mejor para ser utilizada como filtro.
> :



Pero acaso no estamos buscando que el inductor tenga mayor Q ?, por lo tanto baja el ancho de banda. Entonces seria mucho mejor un inductor de 100uh de aire que uno de 100uh con nucleo, obviamente hablo de que tendra un mejor funcionamiento, ya que los dos tendrian el mismo valor, o me equivoco?


----------



## mcrven (May 25, 2014)

DannyR dijo:


> Pero acaso no estamos buscando que el inductor tenga mayor Q ?, por lo tanto baja el ancho de banda. Entonces seria mucho mejor un inductor de 100uh de aire que uno de 100uh con nucleo, obviamente hablo de que tendra un mejor funcionamiento, ya que los dos tendrian el mismo valor, o me equivoco?



No se trata de que sea mejor o peor. Todo depende del uso que le vayas a dar al dispositivo.

Si lo quieres para un tanque sintonizado, sería bueno que tuviese un Q relativamente alto. Si es para filtrar o estrangular RF, se considera que el Q debe ser bajo para que el ancho de banda posibilite la supresión de un espectro mayor.

El caso es que, este tipo de discusiones devienen de la creencia o consideración de que "Un solo parámetro o elemento o cosa" es el que resuelve un problema. Pero la realidad es otra. Toda solución tiende a ser como un estrecho canal, dentro del cual se hacen fluir todos los equilibrios individuales de cada componente involucrado y cada componente en sí está, a su vez, envuelto en un montón de factores y parámetros que no se deben evaluar por separado, ni para él ni para el conjunto asociado.

Al final esto sí que cumple con el propósito de la comunicación y el debate.

Saludos:


----------

